# DJ Bike, old vs new, what am I missing out on?



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

My town has just finished building a decent sized Velosolutions pump track, so in anticipation I scored a 2008 DMR Sidekick that popped up on a local buy/sell page for a bargain price. Used jump bikes are incredibly hard to find at the moment because of the proliferation and popularity of pump track riding here. Its still in pretty good condition but there's a few things I would like to change/upgrade on it and it got me wondering whether its worth it as the frame is bordering on "retro" in terms of age. I know trail/enduro/etc bikes have undergone pretty radical evolution over the past 10-15 years, but on the surface of it I'm struggling to see much of a difference between the old DMR and say a new Kona Shonky (one of the main bikes I was considering before the DMR popped up for a fraction of the cost). Are the differences so subtle that the 13 year old DMR isn't all that outdated and will do the job good enough for someone like me who's just out to have a bit of fun and enhance my skills for the trails?

Would it be worth spending the money on a new wheelset and fork for the DMR, or would I just be better to save my cash and see how much use I'm getting out of it and then upgrade the whole bike if needed?


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

If it is working order I would get it and ride it. The fork would be my biggest concern. I am on a 2007 Black Market Riot that I intend to ride until I or it dies. The only drawback is the straight steerer tube. I think some dirt jumpers are a bit longer these days for more slopestyle stability, but the geo revolution did not hit this type of bike like it did with the big bikes. I am sure my lack of shopping in the modern era has me missing a few finer points.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Keep it. I'm on an '05 Kona Stuff. I managed to find a new '20 Fox 36 831 that's 26" with straight steerer back at the beginning of the pandemic.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree with above, ride it as-is until you recognize that the bike is holding you back, so long as the fork, grips, tires, and pedals are in good shape.

DJ geo/tech hasn't changed drastically like other segments of MTB as you noted. But if you find that you're enjoying it and are going to invest the time riding dirt jumps to justify new toys, you'll know what you want at that time. 

My vote is go ride it and decide later. 

(optional reading) A couple of years ago I built a Transition PBR (Shonky was also high on my list but out of stock at the time, I'm tall and finding an XL DJer isn't easy) with full intentions of riding pump tracks, dirt jumps, street trials, etc. to learn new skills. To be honest I've only used the bike a few times per year, and mostly in the winter at an indoor facility. It's incredible at what it's meant to do, and the right tool for the job, but since I'm not riding it every week it's way better than I need it to be. I jumped in with both feet and built custom wheels only to discover that "part time dirt jumpers" are probably better served with tubes in their $25 tires with steel beads, despite the color matching tubeless Spank rims and good hubs/spokes. 

It's all good, and I hope some day I'll meet some new friends that drag me out to more dirt jump sessions, but in the meantime my main love is riding trails. I have enjoyed the DJer and definitely learned some new skills that translate to trail riding, but I guess the take away is that I have not begun to explore the limitations of the DJer as it is. It still has much to teach me and I don't see any need to invest more money into it until I either ride it more or get better at riding it... Which if that time ever comes it will be long awaited and welcome!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Cheers for the feedback. Most of it is sill in good nic, the tyres look pretty budget (cheap Kenda things) and the rims are really narrow, maybe 19mm, but I think for what I want it'll do the job for now at least. I still haven't even got the headset in it, kids have been sick and my folks are moving out of the family home after 30+ years so my free time has been non-existent! Its the middle of winter here too, so hopefully by the time summer rolls around I'll be able to take the kids to the bike park (they're also building a heap of other facilities there with the pump track) and get out on it.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I should have posted a pic.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am on 16 or 19mm rims as well. They will be fine. I needed to replace my tires last summer mid pandemic and could only find some 30 tpi Kenda K-Rads in stock. They do the trick but I don't love them. Really your psi should be high so tpi matters a lot less. I am a fan of low profile block treads for all purpose dirt jumping. 

We have 2 Velosolutions tracks by me, well 3 as one site has a big and small one. They are the best. Have fun and good luck with the parents move. Think of it as winter cross training.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I should have posted a pic.


Glad you did, it looks mint!!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I’m in a Shonky long, and will have to say that the old geometry when they all have shorter top tubes is much better for pumptrack use. Mine is more stable for jumping, but just too long to quickly pump.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

terrasmak said:


> I’m in a Shonky long, and will have to say that the old geometry when they all have shorter top tubes is much better for pumptrack use. Mine is more stable for jumping, but just too long to quickly pump.


Interesting. I'm 6'3" and my DJer is by far the smallest bike I've ever ridden. Obviously my PBJ is the "Long" version. At the time I was shopping the only two bikes I was interested in were the Shonky and the PBJ. 

I can't imagine wanting a shorter wheelbase, but what do I know? I'm certainly no pump track specialist, and I have zero background in BMX. 

I'm sure this isn't much different than most MTB comparisons, there's likely pro's and con's to either setup (longer or shorter wheelbase). So far my bike is NOT holding me back in any way, and it's definitely taught me some new tricks that translate well to trail riding. I wish I rode it more...


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Interesting. I'm 6'3" and my DJer is by far the smallest bike I've ever ridden. Obviously my PBJ is the "Long" version. At the time I was shopping the only two bikes I was interested in were the Shonky and the PBJ.
> 
> I can't imagine wanting a shorter wheelbase, but what do I know? I'm certainly no pump track specialist, and I have zero background in BMX.
> 
> I'm sure this isn't much different than most MTB comparisons, there's likely pro's and con's to either setup (longer or shorter wheelbase). So far my bike is NOT holding me back in any way, and it's definitely taught me some new tricks that translate well to trail riding. I wish I rode it more...


I’ve ridden both , and am only 6’1 so that could also be a difference. Some day I will get an extra DJ to play with , S+1 as we know it. Currently getting a 24 inch DJ for the kids


----------



## AF2NR (Jan 12, 2018)

terrasmak said:


> I’ve ridden both , and am only 6’1 so that could also be a difference. Some day I will get an extra DJ to play with , S+1 as we know it. Currently getting a 24 inch DJ for the kids


That's good to hear as I was finally able to find a PBJ but it's the short, I'm 5'11", and was worried it may be too small. I'll get to pedal it around but not compare it to the other sizes and have only ridden a DJ a handful of times prior and just assumed they all would feel similar?


----------

